# Contemporary operas available for purchase in full score



## GarethGlyn (Aug 23, 2013)

I've been awarded a grant to compose an opera, and part of the grant payment for the development stage comprises a generous sum of money which is to be spent solely on the purchase of full (or study) scores - not vocal scores - of modern operas. I started making a list: Britten's operas are readily available in this format, and I've also been able to find full or reduced scores of Adams's Dr Atomic, Maxwell Davies's The Lighthouse and one or two others.

But after that I've got a bit stuck - so many titles I put in seem only to be available as vocal scores or on hire. There may be many modern operas with which I'm not familiar but which _are_ available in the required format, but I have found no effective way of discovering what they are!

Is there a retailer out there which specializes in operatic scores? I'm perfectly willing to import material (I'm in the UK), and the total sum allowed for these purchases would certainly allow it. (OK, it's £1,500.)


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

GarethGlyn said:


> I've been awarded a grant to compose an opera, and part of the grant payment for the development stage comprises a generous sum of money which is to be spent solely on the purchase of full (or study) scores - not vocal scores - of modern operas. I started making a list: Britten's operas are readily available in this format, and I've also been able to find full or reduced scores of Adams's Dr Atomic, Maxwell Davies's The Lighthouse and one or two others.
> 
> But after that I've got a bit stuck - so many titles I put in seem only to be available as vocal scores or on hire. There may be many modern operas with which I'm not familiar but which _are_ available in the required format, but I have found no effective way of discovering what they are!
> 
> Is there a retailer out there which specializes in operatic scores? I'm perfectly willing to import material (I'm in the UK), and the total sum allowed for these purchases would certainly allow it. (OK, it's £1,500.)


That sounds fantastic, best of luck with writing the opera! I seriously envy you, writing an opera has been an ambition of mine for a while now, it would be great if you could share some of your history on how you have worked towards this.

Sorry I'm no help at all on the scores front, this is very exciting though.


----------



## GarethGlyn (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks! Well, I've been composing professionally now for getting on for 35 years (see my website, http://www.garethglyn.info), and have quite a bit of experience in writing for the solo voice, choirs, instrumental ensembles and orchestras, but have never had the opportunity to put everything together into an opera. I happened to mention this a couple of years ago to an academic who knew a thing or two about making applications for grants, and - with the support of an opera group, an instrumental ensemble and an arts centre - the university made an application for a development grant to the Arts Council which was successful. My track record probably had a lot to do with it - my music is quite well-known here in Wales.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Berg's Lulu (154 euro) and Wozzeck (60 euro) are available from Universal Edition.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Wow!!!!*

WOW!!! You guys have to check out this guys stuff. It is GREAT!!!!

Mr. Glyn,

Although I may be at times a screwball moderninst (big fan of Elliott Carter) I really look forward to hearing about your opera. I have sampled some of your vocal music and it should be great.

Best of luck.


----------



## GarethGlyn (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks very much, arpeggio! And to Mahlerian for the Berg suggestions.


----------

